# Why Do People Not Answer There Ads



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I look at ads on craigslist for fishtanks and so forth, I inquire about them but noone ever replies. I seen a 250 gallon tank inquired no reply, i seen a 125 gallon tank inquire and no reply and i look hourly so i know they still have it. I dont know it just bugs me.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah i get that same thing! its like whats the point of putting it on there!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think people take the first answer and then never check again. They really ought to take down the ads once something sells, but they don't bother.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Plus, how long are you waiting? I know if you don't give it some time they may not have checked the email. Also, is there a phone number? Try giving it a call. I agree with emc though not everyone takes down there ads after there item is sold.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We've had this problem so many times with Craigslist ads. I think it all boils down to just having no common courtesy. When I place an ad there, if I sell the item and still get inquiries, I reply to them that is has been sold, sorry. 
Just keep trying, eventually someone decent will reply and still have the tank,


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I always try to reply through phone much easier, plus they'll know i'm serious. BUt sometimes they dont have a phone or they dont give there email so i just have to reply to the ads email. It isnt a big worry just annoying lol. 

I felt like venting, that fish tank was a 250 with stand and canpoy for 500 bucks lol but they probably sold it the minute that thing hit the site so like some stated they have there money so they dont bother checking nomore.


----------

